# Where do I start? Please help!!



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi 

I've just had my 3rd ICSI cycle cancelled 7 days ago due to poor fertilisation due to naff quality eggs  .  I've been told by the Dr that my next move is donor eggs but I have no idea where to start.  To top it all off the clinic also told me I have cardiolipin antibodies and would need heparin and prednisolone to stop me rejecting the embryo.  At the mo I still feel quite numb and will need some time to get my head around it but I'm still trying to do a bit of research on DE.  The problem is I need to find a clinic (preferably abroad) that will do DE ICSI and also treat my immune problem.  Also I don't want to go on any long waiting lists as my DH will be 45 this year, and I can't afford a great deal so going back to Barbados isn't an option.  Has anyone got any suggestions   So far I've mostly looked at Spanish clinics but the prices seem to be about 6000 euros (£5200)  which is pricier than i expected.  We're not after any real donor specific characteristics, just Caucasian.

Also I would prefer not to have to travel over twice for initial consultation and then the treatment as it all adds up. Does anywhere do UK consultations or phone consultations?   

One last thing can anybody recommend a book or something that will help me come to terms with DE?  My head is a bit mashed at the mo, reading your posts have been a great help and it's nice not to feel so alone.  

I wasn't sure whether to post here or Treatment outside the  UK so please feel free to move me.  Thanks everyone.

Nics xx


----------



## SWN (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Nics

You could try South Africa? Check the South Africa boards, but in Cape Town they appear to see lots of ladies from the UK,Aus,NZ and I think the prices are quite reasonable compared to the UK and Spain, even with the cost of flights to add in.  I live in SA and can attest to the quality of the medical care here,it is excellent.  Good luck!

SWN


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I think for immune issues Reprofit in Czech Republic might be the place.

I have lots of books about DE listed under resources on my blog. Also, take a look at Kami's blog. http://infertilityadventure.blogspot.com/

PM me if you like
xx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks girls thats a good help I'll start looking at those two clinics.  Doesn't Reprofit have a long waiting list tho or am I getting mixed up with somewhere else.  Has anyone got any idea of prices the websites don't seem to list any which worries me slightly    

Thanks 
Nics xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

i think there's a reprofit board on here


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi nics

So sorry your treatment didn't work out. I also considered Barbados a while back so saw some of your posts. I have looked at lots of clinics around the world to try and find one that offers me a good match and of course price comes into it. The best way to get prices is to email the clinics themselves they are quite good at getting back to you with a breakdown of their costs. I am sorry but I don't know about whether they deal with immune issues just ask when you email them. 

I have contacted several Spanish clinics and the prices do vary quite a bit. From the ones I have contacted the cheapest seems to be Ceram but there is currently a 3-4 month wait for brown eyed donors. I think their cost is just under 5k excluding flights and accommodation. They will let you just go once if you have a british clinic that can provide you care here in the UK. The other end of the cost spectrum in Spain seems to be IM which I think is about 10-11,000 euros. I think you have to go twice but others will be able to confirm. Some British clinics do do shared care with the Spanish clinics but that does work out expensive. It does seem that the most reasonably priced clinics are some of the eastern european and Russian clinics.

Saying all of this I am currently waiting for treatment here in the UK. CRM in London is currently quoting a 6 month wait for donor eggs. I am sure they will treat immune issues as well. They are not cheap though costs are about 7k with ICSI.

Like downedgirl has advised you will get lots of information on this site to help you make a decision for your next stage. I have a couple of books on donor issues I will post the details later when I can locate them in the pile at the side of my bed. I got most of my info from this site though so hopefully you will get plenty of support form here.

Take Care

Love Rusty


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Rusty

How are you?  I remember you from a while back when we were both enquiring about Barbados.  It was a fab clinic and I wish wish wish I could afford to go again.  It's just a shame the value of the £ against the $ is so naff, I felt so well looked after there. Hey ho.  So far I've emailed South Africa CFC, Reprofit and IB Alicante (don't think Spain do Immune issues tho) no replies yet.  5K is just too much for us I know the cost shouldn't really come into it if you want the best tx but our last ICSI was defiantly going to be our last go so we are literally scraping the bottom of the barrel financially.  

Does anywhere else in Europe specialise in Donor egg icsi, Belgium, Turkey, Switzerland??

Nics xx


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi nics 

Best to look and post on treatment outside the UK boards you should get some answers there. I am not sure about other places in Europe. Hope you find somewhere that meets your needs and is reasonable.

Love Rusty


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm at IVI in Barcelona and although they don't do immune issues they are happy for me to have my immune issues and drugs prescribed in London - as an ex ARGC cycler Mr T agreed to do this for me. I also have a shared care scan and bloods package with 92 Harley Street. Realistically the DE cycle is about 10-11000 Euros at IVI BCN.

I believe Reprofit and Eastern Europe will be some of the cheaper places to go, or places like IM Barcelona do a 3 cycle package so you take the chance but you have an 'insurance' scheme, the USA also do this- but now the $ to the £ is so bad it isn't a cheap option

Not sure about Poland, Ukraine, Russia or Turkey.

I am not sure where you are in teh UK but Dr Gorgy at the Fertility Academy will look after immune cycle for ladies who are not necessarily having treatment at his clinic. ARGC only do it for ex pts of theirs I believe. Another immune Dr is Mr ******* who can prescribe - google the miscarraige clinic.

Best of luck
L x


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Nics - have a look at my clinic in Chania as they do ICSI as standard on their donor egg cycles, they have a short waiting list, and also they are one of the few clinics in Europe offering IMSI for sperm selection (200 Euros on top of the donor cycle cost of 5000 Euros).

They can also give you Heparin and steroids (I'm prescribed these via Mr ******* for immune issues).  If you are positive for anticardiolipin antibodies there is usually a correlation between this and antiphospholipid syndrome which is usually treated by an Aspirin a day for the rest of your life, but when trying to conceive its the Heparin jabs. 

You do really need to see someone (Dr Gorgy or Mr Sheahata will both treat people going abroad) to get all this checked properly as I am not a Dr and it is just asking questions of Mr ******* when I visited him that I have this info. 

Good luck!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

So sorry it didn't work for you. Look after yourself <hugs>

Just thought I'd say that if you are looking for info or support about DE, it might be worth joining the donor conception network. We joined a few years ago and they have been great. They have lots of books including a lending library if you don't want to buy loads of books!

Hope that helps,
pippi xx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ladies I'll have a nose at that clinic Lesley I would be interested in the IMSI , I'd prefer not to be treated separately for immune issues tho as the costs will just increase and we really are on a tight budget. 

Thanks for the info on the donor conception network Pippi, it has helped so much already talking to a few ladies on FF so it will be a big help.  A lending library sounds great as I must have bought every book under the sun on fertility but nothing on using donors.

I knew I could rely on you experts for some great info.  Thanks everyone.

Nics xxx


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi nics,

Have a look at Isida in Kiev, thats where having double donor treatment. I have been diagnosed with immune issues and although I got my prescription here from Dr ******* Isida do recognise immune issues and treat accordingly. They do ICSI as standard.
We have been incredibly unlucky and had to abandon our 2nd fresh cycle last week as I've been very ill but the cost has worked out approx £5700. We have been hit by the poor exchange rate as despite having their own currency you have to  pay 80% of cost by blanace transfer by euro or dollars so worked out a lot more expensive than would have done. Also as they are so busy they have just put their prices up considerably. However that figure has included egg donation (including donors drugs, ET), sperm donation, all tests on donors, ICSI, Blastocyst tranfer (our choice) embryo freezing for one year, flights, one nights accommodation, my scans here in the UK, my meds and supproting services for foreign patients, which includes the co-ordinator arranging everything for you from prescriptions, keeping you informed, liasing with consultant for you, providing driver to and from the airport etc. 

There has been no waiting list twice and you don't need to go on the Pill prior to matching as with spanish clinics. A fet cycle all in again with flights scan etc is approx £2500. You don't have to go over prior to starting treatment as long as you can provide everything they need. We only went out once which was for ET each time. They will want to see everything, scan results, HSG report any lap reports, hormone tests, STD checks, and so on. Getting everything sent was a little stressful, recommend you scan and email as one file if do go that route and will all be looked at by your consultant there.

Anyway if want to ask anything feel free to pm me.
Good luck
Bewley


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Bewley

So sorry to hear about you being poorly hope your feeling better now   .

Thanks so much for that info, it's nice to get a cost including everything the flight and accom is always a shock on top of everything else.  Is that the clinic in the Ukraine?? (excuse my geography ignorance  )  If it is i was having a nose the other night on their website as another FF lady recommended it.  At the mo I think DH are going to try donor egg first and if doesn't work go down the donor embryo route.  Also it's great that you don't have to travel twice this is really putting me off some clinics.  I'll have a nose tonight.  Good luck hun xx

Nics xx


----------

